# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Moje objawy, co je łączy?

## windrain

Witam. Chciałabym opisac kilka towarzyszących mi od dłuższego czasu objawów, które ostatnio dały mi w kośc. Przy wysiłku (nie w każdej sytuacji), dłuższym spacerze, a czasem w nocy mam świszczący (przy wdechu) oddech, ciężki, tak jakby nastąpiło zwężenie oskrzeli. Wtedy szybko się męczę, pocę. Nie byłoby w tym nic dziwnego, bo kiedy byłam dzieckiem stwierdzono u mnie alergię oddechową na niemal wszystkie dostępne w testach alergeny, ale przyjmuję od kilku tygodni ponownie Zyrtec (który zawsze likwidował wszystkie objawy), czasem Theospirex i dwa wziewy - Serevent i Flixotide, które pomagają mi właśnie w wyżej opisanych sytuacjach, niestety - nie na długo. Kolejnym objawem są częste stolce - nawet do 5 dziennie o normalnej konsystencji. Do tego wszystkiego dochodzi przewlekły katar. Właściwie nie pamiętam juz kiedy nie przejmowałam się tym, czy mam przy sobie chusteczki higieniczne. W nocy 'przytyka' mi nos, rano katar jest gęsy, ale zupełnie przezroczysty (niekiedy białawy, czy żółtawy), później to właściwie tylko 'woda', która niestety zaczyna tez miec delikatny, ale nieprzyjemny zapach. Czasem zdarza się, że przy silnym kaszlu odkrztuszam przezroczyste grudki/pasma podobne do wydzieliny z nosa. Często jest mi zimno. Niekiedy odczuwam też tępy i przeważnie słaby ból brzucha (czasem całego - podobny do wzdęcia, innym razem podbrzusza), co mogę mylic z bólami związanymi z cyklem miesiączkowym (nieregularnym z resztą), ale uznałam, że może to byc potrzebny do opisania objaw. Wybieram się oczywiście do lekarza, ale chcialabym wiedziec na jakie badania zasugerowac skierowanie w razie czego. Dodam, ze jakis czas temu robiłam RTG płuc - wszystko było ok i TSH, rówież w normie. Dziś pojawiła się głośna perystaltyka i silniejszy ból w dolku pod żebrami. Mój wiek - 20 lat, sylwetka - szczupła, ostatnio niewielka aktywnośc fizyczna. Proszę o porady/propozycje badań/ewentualne diagnozy. Pozdrawiam.

----------

